# West Branch Crappie Tournament



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

It's this Sunday, April 25. PRE-REGISTRATION ONLY at West Branch Bait/Tackle on Rt. 14. Details available there. I do know it's $20 per two man team, plus there's a $5 big fish pot per person, optional. Stop in and sign up. See you on the water next Sunday.

Carl


----------

